
Senator Rand Paul: We Must Demilitarize the Police - paulannesley
http://time.com/3111474/rand-paul-ferguson-police/
======
pedalpete
This is one of those cases where both left and right party interests are being
served by growing the police force.

The right will tell you this is a result of the left's 'big government', while
the right's military infrastructure contracts benefit from the police (or
pentagon as the article states) purchase of heavy machinery for local law
enforcement. I doubt the local police of a town of 12,000 said "we need to buy
an armoured personnel carrier and an anti-aircraft gun". Though I'm sure they
thought it was pretty cool when told they would be getting one.

------
schrodingersCat
While I feel that the senator is _likely_ using this event to get back onto a
national soapbox, I completely agree with the argument he presents and that
the issue of a militarized police force is problematic as a whole. I hope this
becomes an issue that voter start caring about in the 2014 or 2016 elections.

